# just bought a 94 caprice classic now has pass key fault light



## lucky82 (Oct 16, 2009)

I just bought this caprice and it started fine when drove home. Know won't start and has a pass key fault light on. I need help on how to fix this. Thanks


----------



## mcm64 (Jan 30, 2011)

Wires are more then likely broke in tumbler read key with digital volt meter and turn it to 20k omhs then go under dash and put a resistor in line to think to key is there and it will run $2.00 fix there are step by step videos on you tube my 94 fleetwood had same problem and been driving it like that for 4 year


----------



## lucky82 (Oct 16, 2009)

I cleaned the key with rubbing alcohol and it started right up. Know it is back to doing the same thing. So I'm going to try your method.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Lots of topics on this and on impalassforum.com


----------



## lucky82 (Oct 16, 2009)

I did the resistor thing didn't really change much. I notice the car will only start if you put on a slow charge for about 6 hours then it will start fine. But if you start it for awhile and the battery goes down its acts flooded. But if you charge it it runs great. But the battery is one I had sitting around.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Put a new battery in it. You may find you don't have a pass key fault problem once there's constant current to everything and the alternator isn't being overrun to compensate for a crap battery. The reisistor should have either worked and the light will stay off or car won't stay running at all.


----------



## surwestrider (Feb 2, 2007)

I am having the same problem with my lac and by passed the pass key default. Ut it seems to not get any fuel to the injectors!new fuel pump and all shit is tickin me off!any solutions?


----------



## mcm64 (Jan 30, 2011)

surwestrider said:


> I am having the same problem with my lac and by passed the pass key default. Ut it seems to not get any fuel to the injectors!new fuel pump and all shit is tickin me off!any solutions?


Put a fuel pressure gauge at fuel rail and turn it over see if it is getting fuel pressure and check ground by plug because wires might be lose from taking tank out to put in new pump


----------



## lucky82 (Oct 16, 2009)

I put a brand new battery in. Nothing Acts like its getting no fuel.


----------



## lucky82 (Oct 16, 2009)

When you do try to start it you hear the fuel pump each time.


----------



## lucky82 (Oct 16, 2009)

I unhooked the mass air flow sensor and my car started up just fine. So I think i will have to get a new maf sensor to fix my problem.


----------



## lucky82 (Oct 16, 2009)

I put a new mad sensor. The car runs like new know.


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

the the theft try to start the car dont turn key off and leave it in the run position for 10 ten mins then start it this relearns the theft system or it breaks wires on the lock cyl solder them back on put that lock cyl with key in it in the run position under the dash go to parts house and get a non chip lock cyl and key to use in your colunm it trick the theft to stay disengaged


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Go to a locksmith shop they have those keys under 5 bucks take yours they will cut you a new one


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

umlolo said:


> Go to a locksmith shop they have those keys under 5 bucks take yours they will cut you a new one


 has to be chip keys


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

They have chip keys I goteone for my Fleetwood or pay 3 to 4 hundred at dealership try it it wont hurt to ask locksmith


----------

